# Shedding the Puppy coat - When ?



## Ryan and Julie Ditton (Dec 22, 2007)

We were just wondering what the normal age was when they begin shedding their puppy coat. Ayly is 8 1/2 weeks and barely shedding at all.

We expected alot more fur as from what we read goldens shed all year long.

Here is her latest pic:


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Sam's coat didn't really start looking like an adult coat until he was about 5 months old. i remember we went on a cruise for a week, and when we went to pick him up from the petsitter's house, he looked like a whole different dog. gone was his fuzzy blonde puppy fuzz, and all of a sudden he had strawberry blonde hair!!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

what a big beautiful girl! Layla is 18 weeks and we have never noticed any shedding (Layla was never as fluffy as your Ayly, she has always had a pretty close fitting, flat coat) however my Furminator came in the mail today (I love ebay!) and I was amazed! I got an entire dust pan full of fluff off of this girl in 10 min. She is all shiny now, and super slick!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Ayly is so pretty and I think it was about 4-5 months when Bama started getting his big boy coat.


----------



## Frack77 (Jan 14, 2008)

Ryan and Julie Ditton said:


> We were just wondering what the normal age was when they begin shedding their puppy coat. Ayly is 8 1/2 weeks and barely shedding at all.
> 
> We expected alot more fur as from what we read goldens shed all year long.
> 
> Here is her latest pic:


GORGEOUS PUP!!!


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

BeauShel said:


> Ayly is so pretty and I think it was about 4-5 months when Bama started getting his big boy coat.



oooh, i can't WAIT! 4-5 months... that's another month or so for us! 
gaius is 15 weeks now, and just yesterday we noticed some waves/curls. and it's soooooo funny seeing those wannabe butt feathers and tail feathers. karkarkar!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I didnt really notice exactly when Murphy got his big boy coat, but one day we realized that he was not quite as fluffy as he was before.. but now he has some beautifull feathering. I say enjoy the puppy coat as long as you can!


----------



## Alaskagirls (Nov 12, 2007)

I just love the furminator. I wished I had found it when I had my other golden. It's great to get that downy fluff out. Thier skin seems to do much better and there aren't the clumps of fur laying around the house. I'd recommend it to anyone with a long haired animal even cats.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I use a rake to get that furry undercoat out. It's amazing how much you can get out even after brushing. I use the rake then I brush but by then I'm usually covered in hair! I've learned that you don't wear polar fleece when grooming a golden!:doh:

Nygel @ 9 months still has some puppy undercoat - it's never gone away.


----------



## Chelsea(NL) (May 8, 2007)

*5 months*

I remember when I left for two weeks in July, Chelsea was born in March. when I came back most of her puppy fur was gone. You'll notice a change in colour, looks to me like she is going to be really dark. Very cute.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Fergus is losing his now.  He's 17 weeks. He started shedding at about 14 weeks. There is still lots of soft puppy hair there, but there is also a ton of it on the floor, couch, etc. that I'm constantly cleaning up.


----------



## LIKNWISKY (Dec 10, 2007)

Alaskagirls said:


> I just love the furminator. I wished I had found it when I had my other golden. It's great to get that downy fluff out. Thier skin seems to do much better and there aren't the clumps of fur laying around the house. I'd recommend it to anyone with a long haired animal even cats.


 
My Wisky is about 12 weeks old. What size furminator would you suggest? One for small medium or large dogs? I have fur everywhere...especially at bath time.


----------



## Frack77 (Jan 14, 2008)

LIKNWISKY said:


> My Wisky is about 12 weeks old. What size furminator would you suggest? One for small medium or large dogs? I have fur everywhere...especially at bath time.


I'd like to know this as well, if you look on the homepage, the girl is brushing a large golden with the small furminator! Weird.. Look at it
http://www.furminator.com/ It has the bluish handle


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Any size works, it's just whether it takes you a little longer. I got a medium because it was cheaper and I've got the time...


----------



## Farley Rocks! (Nov 15, 2007)

Farley hardly sheds at all and he is almost 6 months....he has a stripe of darker, coarser, wavy hair down his back..but hardly any feathers and still has the crimped hair on hid ears and the backs of his legs. He may be a late bloomer


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

They carry the crimped look forever... It cracks me up!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Merlins adult coat started coming in about 4-5 months and is still changing. He didn't really start shedding until about a month ago at 8 months old. I gotta get a furminator!! I comb him almost every day but get covered in hair anyway.  Black sweat pants are a bad idea at my house.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Ayly is such a pretty girl! Scout was about four months when she started getting her big girl coat and now at almost five months she doesn't look much like a pup anymore. Scout hasn't shed nealry as much as I thought she would. Although, we have pretty cold winters here so maybe that's why she hasn't lost any of her coat yet?


----------

